
Secret Cofounder David Byttow Preps New Enterprise Startup After Stint at Medium - doppp
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/05/not-secret-anymore/
======
confiscate
"Attracting talent might be tough, though, as Byttow developed a sour
reputation as a manager in the final days of Secret."

Does anyone know what happened?

